# WANTED: MY SANITY BACK



## fender66 (Mar 8, 2013)

I've totally lost my sanity this week. If someone finds it....please return it.


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol! Mine has been missing for years. Its kinda good in a way, no one expects much out of you when your insane.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 8, 2013)

fender66 said:


> I've totally lost my sanity this week. If someone finds it....please return it.



Your week was like mine?


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 8, 2013)

Be like Ahab and embrace the insanity!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> Be like Ahab and embrace the insanity!!!




Never mind the weather we can always go fishing! 


Small worms = big fish, just ask Popeye


----------



## overboard (Mar 8, 2013)

You need papers, other than that it's just hearsay! :lol:


----------



## BrazosDon (Mar 8, 2013)

Please Guys, this is serious. We need to find ou what is bothering him. Give him a chance to reply. Go a head. Goat Head!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## fender66 (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't want to talk about it.....I might just start bleeting!


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 9, 2013)

talk to your wife!! my wife stole mine a long time ago.i think she shares it with my idiot family members :LOL2:


----------



## JMichael (Mar 9, 2013)

Authentication required, has your family had you tested?


----------



## fender66 (Mar 9, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Authentication required, has your family had you tested?



Tested for what is the question!


----------



## JMichael (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, if you're looking for your sanity I'd guess they would test to see if you were insane. :shock:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 10, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Well, if you're looking for your sanity I'd guess they would test to see if you were insane. :shock:



Sanity is subjective...ask BassAddict!


----------



## JMichael (Mar 11, 2013)

fender66 said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you're looking for your sanity I'd guess they would test to see if you were insane. :shock:
> ...


You've got a point there. LoL


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 11, 2013)

fender66 said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you're looking for your sanity I'd guess they would test to see if you were insane. :shock:
> ...



No i said sanity is over rated. Their are clinical parameters that define sanity/insanity :-D


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 11, 2013)

BassAddict is completely gone!


Ask someone else


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 11, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict is completely gone!
> 
> 
> Ask someone else



If you mean insane in the membrane you are correct sir! 

[youtube]RijB8wnJCN0[/youtube]


----------



## heycookieman (Mar 12, 2013)

You first have to have it to lose it!


----------

